# Do fascia have to be painted?



## chief (Dec 1, 2011)

Can a fascia be left unpainted? As long as its primed? Or will that lead to rot?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Primed will hold up for a year but is not the final product. Paint it. Have the homeowner provide the paint as the color won't match the surrounding areas. Give the responsibility to them!


----------



## chief (Dec 1, 2011)

LCG said:


> Primed will hold up for a year but is not the final product. Paint it. Have the homeowner provide the paint as the color won't match the surrounding areas. Give the responsibility to them!


Is that something you'd charge extra for?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

To paint? Of course unless you like working for free.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

MY proposal reads: Replace damaged fascia board with new construction grade #2 whitewood/pine at a rat eof... If they want primed which I always recommend it's extra. I just did a job where there was some rotten cedar siding. I tried to get out of staining it but the customer wanted us to stain it instead of calling his painter. SO I bought the siding, brought it home and stained 4 4x8 sheets. I charged him 6 man hours plus marked up all the primer and stain 33%. I am sure a painted would have been less expensive but I think I did a better job because it was back primed too. 

Would I charge for it? *Nothing is free.* This is a business not a charity. What does your contract say? Certainly you know what you priced, bare or primed or stained/painted. Or are you the home owner? 


LGG hit the nail on the head. If there is a small touch up, I tell the customer go get the paint blah blah blah. In the example above the customer was in a home owner's association and they had a set guide line of colors. I went to the store gave them the product code they poured me a gallon done. I printed the email with the color as proof ina court of law.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

*Better yet ...*

Upsell to aluminum trim. It's "maintenance free."

Bill for everything. You are a professional, right? This is how you feed your family, right? Then bill for it.

Nothing bugs me more than someone ... especially on rental property, who wants me to do it for free so they can make money.

Get a signed change order ...... of course that assumes you have a written agreement in the first place.


----------



## Roofmeister (Dec 18, 2011)

I always prime and paint it. I just think it looks better if I take of it all. And of course I always charge a bit more for it too. At the end of the day we have to be paid.

Sometimes I end up getting to paint all their trim, which works out well cause then I just sub it my brother and make a little on it. If they want aluminum that can be subbed out too.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

No, but not doing so leaves an incomplete job that will ultimately relfect badly on you and your company.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Roofmesiter, the reason I wouldn't paint is simply that you are opening yourself up to liability. What if it doesn't match? If the customer provides the paint, I'll paint it. I usually leave it bare or primed and tell them to call a painter. 

I personally have no interest in subbing painting work. If my bro or friend were a painter I'd just tell him to buy me dinner or something and give him the referral. Probably make alot more subbing it, but I am trying to focus solely on roofing and gutters. Anything else is a distraction for me.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I will drop off wood for the customer to paint before we start the job.
I will paint if the customer provides the paint.
I will hire someone to paint if I am too busy.

Basically I will do whatever it takes to get the job done the correct way before I ask for final payment. 

Always leave a job as a finshed product, nothing worse than a potential customer seeing the job as incomplete.


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

Facia should always be painted! (just not by a roofer ).

In my area roofing companies do not "apply wood finishes". That is considered a painters job. Usually by the time the client moves forward with a re-roof, the ceilings have some stains as well and I definitely do not want my roofers painting interior ceilings. Unfortunately, it seems most homeowner's do not have the entire facia repainted and that is what doesn't make the job look 100% complete. In fact, they usually hire "handymen" who completely do a number on the facia and the wall,window,etc. However, that is a reflection on the homeowner and the pride they take in the appearance of their home. If the client elected to properly prep & paint the entire facia, I would send my painter their way.


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

Paint is for painters and is for inside the house.

I'll wrap with aluminum or steel before I ever charge to paint a fascia.

A barn, maybe. Anything that has to look respectable shouldn't be paint. Anything antique that _has _to be painted should be left to a pro painter.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

If the house has a brown fascia board and I need to replace it with a new piece, I'm not walking away from that job with a white primed board on the house. 
If I need to blend the rest of the side to match then so be it, but it will look the same as the rest when I am finished.


----------

